

Ask HN: I made $5000 from company options, how can I put them to good use? - paratrooper

The startup I work for was acquired and to my and my coworkers&#x27; disappointment only a handful of people gained from the deal, while our share was a joke. Instead of resenting this money I&#x27;d rather not touch them personally and try to put them to good use it ways I wouldn’t normally think of (since I’m just a twenty something dev from eastern Europe with no real savings)<p>It might be naive and far fetched, but maybe I could put together a small hackathon or something with collective impact (a physical event might be out of the question with this budget.) Problem is I have no experience in organizing anything since I’ve been on my own most of the time, which is why this would be most beneficial for me as well<p>Any ideas?
======
ChrisBland
Pay yourself first. If that is the only thing you take from this then I've
done my job. Always pay yourself before anything else. You say you have no
savings. Pay yourself the 5k and start savings. If you work in startups you
should have 6mo+ saved up in liquid cash. That way you can pick your next job
if your company folds. Having the savings gives you the flexibility to walk
away from a bad situation, not accept an offer simply bc you need the money.
Always pay yourself first.

------
olivierroy
I don't understand why you are thinking about spending $5000 like that if you
have no savings

------
flavmartins
Save it.

You said it yourself..."I have no experience in organizing anything". If you
use it towards pretty much anything, it most likely won't give you a return on
your money.

Investing in startups is something you do when you've already done all of your
traditional investing and can afford to take in the HIGH risk that comes with
startups.

------
k3oni
As others have said save the money considering you don't have any savings and
if you are like many on HN these can come handy once you decide to start your
own small business or startup. And even if you won't start anything or have
the desire to do so they will come handy at a time you might need some money
to get by.

------
xedeon
Dogecoin! my investment quadrupled just in the last two weeks.

www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin

